# Goose and duck snack sticks



## myownidaho (Nov 24, 2017)

Continuing through the freezer, I pulled out two packs of goose breasts from last season that totaled 3.5#. I added a half pound of duck breasts and a pound of pork back fat for a 5# batch.

I used dward51's recipe as a starting point, given that this is my first batch.

5# meat and fat
105gm of AC Legg #116 spice mix
5.5gm Cure #1
5.83gm Jalapeno powder(what I did here was grind up some smoked jalapenos I have on hand)
11.34gm STp binder
1/3 cup water
17gm ECA

Ground the almost frozen meat through the fine plate and mixed in all ingredients except the ECA.























Overnight in the fridge. Today I mixed in another 1/3 cup water and the ECA. Loaded into the stuffer and stuffed 21cm collagen casings in 12" lengths. This is my first time with collagen casings. There's a learning curve but I got it done with a minimum of swearing.












Into the smoker at 120 with no smoke for an hour. From there, two hours at 130 with smoke, two hours at 140 with smoke on the first half, one hour at 150 and finish up to an IT of 152 at 165.






I have about three hours left to go.


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 24, 2017)

Cooled and cut into 4” sticks. 











A couple of takeaways from my first batch of snack sticks; I love the phosphate binder and the ECA, the A. C. Legg spice mix has too much salt for me. I like the flavor profile, I would like about 10% less salt. That’s actually not a difficult fix. As for my smoker, there was a 38 degree swing between when the burner turned on and off. I know I could put lipstick on a pig with a PID, but I’ve decided to upgrade to a unit next spring that comes with it already integrated.

That said, I will happily be eating these in the blind for the rest of the season.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2017)

MOI, Those are some fine looking sticks ! LIKE


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 26, 2017)

Hmm. I’ve been puzzling over why these sticks came out so salty. I just went and weighed out some spice mix and compared it to the photo I took and it appears that I somehow almost doubled the quantity. I used my 100gm scale. I have no idea how this happened. Time to pull out some ground beef and try this again.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

Sorry they came out too salty, but they look awesome!  Good luck in the blind this season.


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 26, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Sorry they came out too salty, but they look awesome!  Good luck in the blind this season.



Thanks! I’m bummed I wasted goose breast but I have more and there’s plenty of duck in the freezer.

It’s been feast or famine this year. I’ve been skunked and I’ve limited in under two hours. I’m definitely ready for cold weather up north.


----------



## 715hunter (Jul 28, 2018)

First time poser here. Don’t beat me up too bad ha. Wondering what you did for meat prep. Did you just wash the goose good?soak?
I’m going to attempt my first batch next week I will be using goose and duck.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 28, 2018)

I breast out, rinse, freeze and vacuum seal my birds. When I do sausage, I just pull a package out of the freezer and go from there.


----------

